# Schwarze S347-I for sale



## JennyB

2003 Schwarze S347-I with Curb Broom - 71 K miles. 1300 total hours on sweeper but it does have a new motor in sweeper with about 150 hours. Old motor is included to use for parts. Asking $40,000. If anyone is interested, e-mail me at: [email protected] for more info and pictures.


----------



## trebordollars

*Where is it located*

Where is the unit located?

Trebor


----------



## JennyB

Sorry - should have mentioned that. It is in Michigan, just south of Ann Arbor.


----------

